# Humidor too humid?



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

So I just seasoned my humidor, it season extremely fast based on the threads I read, so 2 days later it was reading 78%, I still had the sponge in there, took it out and its been 2 days more and still sitting around 78%. I am going to double check my hygrometer to be sure tomorrow, but I think its fairly accurate, I stuck a cheap cigar in there two days ago just to see and its pretty moist, I actually prefer them on the softer side but this seems a bit high for me, what's the easiest solution to this? 
Little bit more deets. 
3 Level Milano Display Humi 24 x 12 x 12, 2 standard humidifiers
Switching to KL I believe when I get paid and this may infact resolve the issue but wanted some insight. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

Already calibrated the hygrometer btw, like I said may double check it just to be sure.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kitty litter or beads will definitely solve your problem. Don't wet them down though, as they will absorb your extra moisture.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

KL or HF beads are your friend....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out the Heartfelt humidity sheets, they worked wonders for my tupperdor

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rtfelt-industries-humidity-sheets-review.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You definitely need a different humidity source other than the foam.

However. To drop the humidity of something already over. For me (low humidity climate) something as simple as opening the door for a few minutes works.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> You definitely need a different humidity source other than the foam.
> 
> However. To drop the humidity of something already over. For me (low humidity climate) something as simple as opening the door for a few minutes works.


Yea, definitely the plan. I left it open for a bit but it climbs back up there. I think I'll re calibrate the hygrometer, I guess I will be switching to KL sooner then I thought


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

Also could have something to do with the fact its 90% humidity outside lately, not sure how much that affects it, need to spend the $ to figure out my room % as well.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

efletch said:


> Also could have something to do with the fact its 90% humidity outside lately, not sure how much that affects it, need to spend the $ to figure out my room % as well.


just leave your hygrometer outside (on top) of your humidor for a day 

J.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> just leave your hygrometer outside (on top) of your humidor for a day
> 
> J.


I would but it would leave a giant hole in my humi, and I don't have a second yet


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

efletch said:


> I would but it would leave a giant hole in my humi, and I don't have a second yet


Sounds like you are using the analog hydrometer that came with your humi. You can pretty much write off anything it tells you, they are good for aesthetics but that's about it. Get your self a digital ASAP and calibrate it using the salt test.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Sounds like you are using the analog hydrometer that came with your humi. You can pretty much write off anything it tells you, they are good for aesthetics but that's about it. Get your self a digital ASAP and calibrate it using the salt test.


Yea, that's basically what I have read, just need to get the money for it.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

efletch said:


> I would but it would leave a giant hole in my humi, and I don't have a second yet


heh... i wasn't expecting that  you can score a digital hygro on cbid freefall every now and then for around $12
good luck 

J.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

It probably has a lot to do with the humidity outside. I'm having problems with my 25ct humi right now that I didn't even have all summer long. If you're using foam, gel, or PG (Xikar, Monster Venom, Cigar Juice, etc..) you're going to continually have high humidity problems. 

I have a 400ct foot locker with a Hydra on the bottom and a pound of beads up top and that's dead set at 70. I've been using a gel disc with Monster Venom in the 25ct and the humidity has been basically uncontrollable. Tomorrow I'm converting that humi to beads, which should put an end to that.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

gsantarelli1 said:


> It probably has a lot to do with the humidity outside. I'm having problems with my 25ct humi right now that I didn't even have all summer long. If you're using foam, gel, or PG (Xikar, Monster Venom, Cigar Juice, etc..) you're going to continually have high humidity problems.
> 
> I have a 400ct foot locker with a Hydra on the bottom and a pound of beads up top and that's dead set at 70. I've been using a gel disc with Monster Venom in the 25ct and the humidity has been basically uncontrollable. Tomorrow I'm converting that humi to beads, which should put an end to that.


Well I definitely have been considering the beads, anyone have experience with KL? Saves me a bit so I can do it sooner.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been using exquisicat KL for about 2 years and have never looked back. I have it my desktop and 150qt coolidor and have had zero trouble. Make sure to get the fragrance free type. I have some in media bags and some dry in a square ziploc container. I keep a spray bottle of DW close by and when the RH starts creeping down I just give the media bags a spritz. Maybe once ever couple weeks or so. My desktop humidor even less frequently. (I'll try a pitcture of it)


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome that sounds pretty good, my other question is how much should I use? I know if it were beads it says about 6 1/2 OZ so I was going to just get a half pound, would the same translate for KL? Also is it just as reusable as the beads or should I change it out eventually?


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

efletch said:


> Awesome that sounds pretty good, my other question is how much should I use? I know if it were beads it says about 6 1/2 OZ so I was going to just get a half pound, would the same translate for KL? Also is it just as reusable as the beads or should I change it out eventually?


I've found that kitty litter needs just a little more to be as effective as good quality beads. Probably the quality of the silica. Basically, kitty litter is pretty much the same "stuff" as beads. You'll know if you need to replace the KL when it stops absorbing the distilled water or controlling your humidity.

By the way, I have a BIG bag of "MiMi" silica kitty litter in the basement. I can spare some, if you want to try it for free. I'll send it in a flat rate box. Just PM me your address and I'll send it off next week 

Also, if you leave your hygro out of your humidor for a day, it'll let your humidor release some of that 78% of humidity slowly through the hole AND you'll know your ambient humidity. Provided the hygrometer works ok. 

Additionally you can find a handy hygrometer at Wal-mart for like $9 that will keep track of your hi/low temp and humidity. Great for ambient readings.
AcuRite Digital Humidity and Temperature Monitor: Patio Furniture & Decor : Walmart.com
A lot of Walmarts carry them - yours might, too. I found them by the bathroom scales, lol.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Can the Acurite be calibrated? If not, don't waste your money.


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow more and more generous kind people coming out of this forum I love it, and I have seen those but from the sound of it I should just spend the extra $10 and order an Caliber III


----------



## efletch (Oct 3, 2012)

Either I am retarded, or I can't message yet, either one is a strong possibility.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Walmart has a hygrometer for $9. It keeps humidity and temperature, also gives you the high for a 24 hour period.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

No, The Walmart one can't be calibrated. Just do the salt test and write the difference (+2, -4). Another good part about it is it uses 1 AA battery. They actually have several interesting models. Some have a sensor (listed as indoor/outdoor) so you can keep the display outside the box. That way you won't have to open it to see the humidity level.


----------



## Rupprider (Oct 16, 2012)

If your still looking for a Hygrometer, there is one on Cbid FF. Looks like its bottoming out around $10.50


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use kitty litter, about twice what is recommended amount of beads. If you decide on the kitty litter, put it in dry. The rh for Florida is normally at or above 70% a lot of the time so the beads will absorb the excess. Media bags from petco are about a buck for the large ones. they are found in the fish part of the store. spread them out.

I actually have to dry my litter a couple times a year.


----------

